# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Pro Cycling

## jdpeters

Anyone know the details on the gear pro cyclists use? I know that they don't want to gain weight so whatever they use needs to be lean muscle and not hinder their cardio.

Thoughts?

JP

----------


## bass

can't understand your question! can you edit and correct typos/grammar?

----------


## jdpeters

What??? 

Talking about pro cycling... You know people who race bikes for a living? It's well known that they "use". (Lance Armstrong). 

I was wondering if anyone knew what they used as opposed to what body builders use. Not sure if it is different or not.

----------


## bass

I don't understand this,

"I know that they don't want to gain weight so whatever they *use needs* to be lean muscle and not hinder their cardio"

----------


## jdpeters

Whatever gear they use should build lean muscle with no extra water weight. Plus have little negative affect to their cardio system.

----------


## CrookedBones

Ha ha ha...

1. Use a steroid that doesn't enlarge the heart.
2. Test is best.
3. Pro cycles often include blood doping and high dollar medical monitoring. Plus, most have nutritionists.

----------


## WheelieFreakz

your powerhouses will be:
EPO
HGH
EQ
TEST

----------


## Vantage

And Cortisone. 

Doping in endurance sports are about 2 things. The first is workout recovery. The second is increasing red blood cell count. The test. injections will be raising your levels from 300 ng/dl to maybe 375 ng/dl or maybe a point or two of hematocrit. If you get greedy, you get caught.

----------


## IronClydes

> Anyone know the details on the gear pro cyclists use? I know that they don't want to gain weight so whatever they use needs to be lean muscle and not hinder their cardio.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> JP


EPO. That's the biggest bang for your buck. The rest are just dressing.

I've done it for the past 2 years racing endurance sports with great success.

Let me know if you have any questions. 


-IronClydes

"Half of any battle you face in life is just showing up every day, despite how you feel"

----------


## Beetlegeuse

> Ha ha ha...
> 
> 1. Use a steroid that doesn't enlarge the heart....


All endurance athletes have an enlarged heart, particularly the left ventricle and aortic root. The heart is just a muscle and you can't exercise it in the manner that an endurance athlete does and not expect it to get bigger. The majority of all endurance athletes also have a right bundle branch block, which along with the enlargement would be considered pathologic, not physiologic, if they weren't an athlete. Even then it can be difficult to determine whether there is an increased risk factor.

Standard components of the Lance Pharmstrong bullshit propaganda was that he had an abnormally large heart, was the most drug tested athlete in history, and had never failed a test. All pro cyclists have an abnormally large heart so the first point is meaningless. And the last two points are pure lies.

----------

